# Tribulus & gyno?



## cg18862 (Nov 16, 2005)

Is it possible to get gyno from taking Tribulus?


----------



## icanrace (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think so, but I'm not 100%.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 16, 2005)

If my brain is functioning correctly today I'd say no. I believe you're at risk when your test levels are depleted and your estroegen levels are up; thus taking a trib product wouldn't induce such a thing.

*If I am wrong somebody correct me......................(I'm sure I didn't have to ask)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2005)

I have gone through many threads here, and the concesus is that Trib alone is worthless.

Everyone recommends Anabolic Matrix.  However, I can't afford to pay 25 bucks for only 10 days....

And the Tribulus terrestris and blend is only like 8 bucks for a small bottle at the drugstore, but you get like 600 caps.  Much better price
But according to the threads I read, by itself won't do shit.

SOmeone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## footballmaniac (Nov 16, 2005)

Isn't testosterone a precurser for estrogen? So if you test levels went up couldn't it be possible for more of it to get converted to estrogen?


----------



## Thermal2 (Nov 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I have gone through many threads here, and the concesus is that Trib alone is worthless.
> 
> Everyone recommends Anabolic Matrix.  However, I can't afford to pay 25 bucks for only 10 days....
> 
> ...



i am not saying you are wrong by stating that tribulus does nothing, It is a natural way to tell your body to create more test.  I took tribulus for a 5week cycle and noticed big differences.  My attitude changed, weights went up and gained more muscle.  Granted this was at a much less rate then any anabolic, however, i feel it is a great supplement to start on.  I will also be supplementing with nolvadex and tribulus on my PCT.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 20, 2005)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> i am not saying you are wrong by stating that tribulus does nothing, It is a natural way to tell your body to create more test.  I took tribulus for a 5week cycle and noticed big differences.  My attitude changed, weights went up and gained more muscle.  Granted this was at a much less rate then any anabolic, however, i feel it is a great supplement to start on.  I will also be supplementing with nolvadex and tribulus on my PCT.



Did you take just regular Trib. alone? Or was it a supplement like Anabolix-matrix that has others in it?
I'm seriously considering getting it.
Its really cheap at the local drug store.
But all it has is Trib terrestis blend.

Thanks for the input man.


----------



## cg18862 (Nov 21, 2005)

I've been taking regular Tribulus, without any other ingredients, and I've noticed a difference.  I have been taking the regular supps (protein, multi, EFA's, and AAKG) for about 6 months, but have started supplementing Tribulus.  I have been burning off more fat & starting to see more muscle development, however, not tremendous muscle gains.  

I'm switching to Trib w/ Avena Sativa in the next week or so, to see how that works.  No offense Rob, but I can't afford your Anabolic Matrix, although I would love to.  Any discounts or free samples?


----------



## icanrace (Nov 21, 2005)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> I've been taking regular Tribulus, without any other ingredients, and I've noticed a difference.  I have been taking the regular supps (protein, multi, EFA's, and AAKG) for about 6 months, but have started supplementing Tribulus.  I have been burning off more fat & starting to see more muscle development, however, not tremendous muscle gains.
> 
> I'm switching to Trib w/ Avena Sativa in the next week or so, to see how that works.  No offense Rob, but I can't afford your Anabolic Matrix, although I would love to.  Any discounts or free samples?



I am starting Vitrix and stacking it with ZMA today. I will try to report back with any gains or comments......


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 21, 2005)

If tribulus does actually work as a test booster and you are suceptible to gyno then yes, it can lead to gyno.  High test levels can convert to estrogen which can lead to gyno.  doesn't necessarily mean you will get gyno, that is pretty much determined by genetics.  I have no idea as to the effectiveness of trib as a test booster.  Most studies say no, but apparently they used poor extracts or some shit.


----------



## topolo (Nov 21, 2005)

can using "some shit" cause gyno?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 21, 2005)

if "some shit"=AAS without letro or arim. then yeah. And you know that darn well, TP you foolbird.

 However, I am told that you should have some nolva on hand if you decide to cycle fecal matter, as it aromatizes pretty readily.


----------



## frank gonzales (Sep 4, 2008)

i actually started to get a bit of gyno after tribulus but then its cus i abused it, i took it for about 3-4 months straight, now i stoped taking it....where could i get nolvadex, or something else to get rid of it and something to prevent it as well?, i tried the doctor but he didnt think i really needed it


----------



## nni (Sep 4, 2008)

frank gonzales said:


> i actually started to get a bit of gyno after tribulus but then its cus i abused it, i took it for about 3-4 months straight, now i stoped taking it....where could i get nolvadex, or something else to get rid of it and something to prevent it as well?, i tried the doctor but he didnt think i really needed it



tribulous doesnt boost test, so there is no way to get gyno from it. if you are super paranoid (apparently) pick up an ai.


----------



## frank gonzales (Sep 6, 2008)

what's an ai?


----------



## GOtriSports (Sep 6, 2008)

Thomas Incledon - Tribulus terrestris

This is a scientific study and it basically says trib does not work. Read for yourself. I am not sure how credible it really is, but it seems pretty legit.


----------



## nni (Sep 6, 2008)

frank gonzales said:


> what's an ai?



aromatose inhibitor. how old are you? if over 21, pick up some novedex xt from gaspari.


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 6, 2008)

Trib has been said to aggravate gyno in people who have already had previous issues.  There are conflicting research on the efficacy of trib, bu tthe anecdotal evidence would suggest that it is a definite possibility.  I guess the best way to determine it is to cease use and see if something changes.  I highly doubt you would get gyno from only using trib.


----------



## frank gonzales (Sep 7, 2008)

nni said:


> aromatose inhibitor. how old are you? if over 21, pick up some novedex xt from gaspari.



whats gaspari, if i take something like nitro t3 after 2 weeks on it i gota stop cus itll make my nips a bit swolen and i can feel it too


----------



## frank gonzales (Sep 24, 2008)

nni said:


> tribulous doesnt boost test, so there is no way to get gyno from it. if you are super paranoid (apparently) pick up an ai.



if it doesnt boost tsetosterone, then what does it do you fucker 

thats what its advertized for


----------



## Built (Sep 24, 2008)

frank gonzales said:


> if it doesnt boost tsetosterone, then what does it do you fucker
> 
> thats what its advertized for


I know - I find that remarkable, seeing as there isn't a single study on humans that demonstrates this claimed effect.

It can help rats and middle-aged men get stiffies, though.


----------



## biggfly (Sep 28, 2008)

frank gonzales said:


> if it doesnt boost tsetosterone, then what does it do you fucker
> 
> thats what its advertized for



I GUARANTEE you calling a moderator on here a "fucker" will get you nowhere FAST. Grow up.


----------



## ebrake74 (Oct 1, 2008)

Try 6oxo at max dosage for 4 weeks.  It's not a bad stand-alone and can help with anti-estro.


----------



## nachoz01 (Dec 6, 2011)

Built said:


> I know - I find that remarkable, seeing as there isn't a single study on humans that demonstrates this claimed effect.
> 
> It can help rats and middle-aged men get stiffies, though.



Tribulus works...... Ive tested it myself for a few months. I was taking "Vitrix" as well, just like the guy in this post said..thats how i found this blog by looking for its reviews. I have a super sensitive system though and everything i take can be felt right away. I even feel basic vitamins and minerals right away, their effect on my body or brain. Vitrix has about 1000 mg of Trib. which might actually have been more than enough for me. After starting the cycle..it took me about 3 days with one pill every day for the collosal effects to happen. After about a week, i went from a ten minute workout (im very mushy and lazy normally so just the thought of working out makes me wanna not) to a 2 hour+ workout of course with short breaks in between. This couldnt have happened without the pills and i immediately knew that it was the testosterone level that was elevated. Not only did my workouts inprove but also my state of mind and my social life. I was typically in a better mood, i dont know if it was the extra herbs they put in or the testosterone. It didnt do much for my sex drive..sometimes it actually did worse but thats ok. It was mostly the urge to have sex that improved, not the penis itself. The problems i noticed after two or three weeks was that i was drinking water like crazy. I think i was drinking like six or seven poland spring bottles a day(the 12oz). I also noticed a massive increase in appetite..mostly for meat. Im guessing for protein. I would crave meat all day. My body temperature was always high and i was sweating a lot even after doing the smallest things..like getting dressed.I stopped taking the pills after three months because i had forgotten how it was without them and all of the sudden my nipple area started to hurt. They have been hurting for two weeks, so now im taking DIM plus and Vitex to see if the problem goes away, if it doesnt then ill go see a doctor, which im pretty sure has no idea about any of these supplements. Theyre all full of b.s. and theyre quick to give you chemicals for the smallest things, so i dont trust doctors and the pharm. business as well.

When i read about people talking about tribulus and they have no idea, or it didnt work for them, it makes me wanna laugh.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 9, 2011)

This thread is hilarious


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

no you cant


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

Funny shit.  No, you can't.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 19, 2011)

hunter121 said:


> Everyone recommends Anabolic Matrix.  However, I can't afford to pay 25 bucks for only 10 days.



Try Testosterone Conversion Factor-1 for 24 days at 29.99

It's tried, true, and proven.

PS -- (stack with erase if you are concerned with slight aromatization)

-Matt


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 19, 2011)

holy bring a thread from the dead!.............and it be about trib.


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 20, 2011)

isn't tribulus a placebo supp? I always thought so.


----------



## ForgeFit (Dec 20, 2011)

*Tribulus won't cause gyno*

Hi Guys,

Tribulus won't cause gyno primarily because it has never been shown in any study to increase testosterone to levels outside the range considered "normal". So unless you're taking a product which contains some other sketchy prohormone, etc ingredients, you are very unlikely to get any gyno symptoms.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 20, 2011)

I have seen gyno flare ups trigger from biotest tribex products....It seems to cause abrupt surges in unstable spikes--even though they are not super high, they are abrupt which as most people know -- gyno gets triggered by hormonal fluctuations too.

-Matt


----------



## kevinhy (Dec 20, 2011)

ForgeFit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Tribulus won't cause gyno primarily because it has never been shown in any study to increase testosterone to levels outside the range considered "normal". So unless you're taking a product which contains some other sketchy prohormone, etc ingredients, you are very unlikely to get any gyno symptoms.



I agree with this.


I do recall seeing a case study done on tribulus causing gyno, but those are very unreliable.


----------



## Kip Alan (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Matt, you are right. I am having a burning sensation on right side. From alpha male trib from biotest. Will an ai reverse this? Thanks


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 1, 2015)

Please look at the dates on the posts. And trib is fucking worthless.


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 2, 2015)

I make my tribulus into an injectable.  It wreaks havoc on filters though.

Injecting tribulus is the only way to go.  

Then I melt down my nolvadex in BB and inject as a rectum rocket.  Clears that gyno right up.


----------



## HybridVigor (May 2, 2015)

Agreed. Trib doesn't work.  Been on it for years off and on and nothing.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2015)

FishOrCutBait said:


> if "some shit"=AAS without letro or arim. then yeah. And you know that darn well, TP you foolbird.
> 
> However, I am told that you should have some nolva on hand if you decide to cycle fecal matter, as it aromatizes pretty readily.


----------



## Brainfreeze (Jul 1, 2015)

If didn't do anything for me


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 23, 2015)

better off running your trib for pct
cant see the trib causing gyno
if thats what you think it is though run a estrogen blocker

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------

